# Could someone critique my resume please?



## TabithaCollins (Nov 7, 2012)

Could somone take a look and critique my resume? I completed it while I was in my schooling for my diploma as a Medical Coding Specialist as part of my curriculum and I'm not sure it's working effectively.  I've been looking for work for over an year now and haven't gotten any inquiries.
Thanks,
Tabby


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, Tabitha. This looks great, and I have only a few suggestions.

First, your heading should read Tabitha Collins, CPC. Many employers require certification, and want to be able to see that when they glance at your resume. You wouldn't want your resume to be set aside because a hiring manager couldn't tell.

Secondly, when you open the word document, red and green underlines appear to suggest spelling and grammar errors. If at all possible, eliminate these from your resume. I do this by creating my resume in a .pdf file. If you keep it as a word document, make sure your resume is read-only. I could edit yours from my PC. 

Where you say "years of experience", indicate how many years. Experience is often a requirement, and you don't want to make hiring managers have to do the math! 

Consider another heading: Software proficiency. Since managers are looking to see what billing programs you know how to use, sometimes a separate heading will set this information apart from the fact that you understand CPT. 

Other than that, it's very well done. Good luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2012)

*Prioritize and make it shorter*

On the whole, I agree with Pam that your resume looks good ... just remember that it is a tool to sell yourself.  Don't make a prospective employer hunt for valuable information. Some of your most important / relevant experience is at the very end.

I would say in today's market your experience is far more valuable than your education. List your experience first.

Try to tighten some of your entries so that you can get everything on one page.  

For education ... no need to list high school if you have graduated from college. 

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

